# M&D Train Set? Heros Train Set? Quality? HELP!



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if this belongs here, but I didn't want to hijack (anymore







) the other M&D thread with my questions/concerns about quality. Here goes:

So...DD's b-day is in 2 weeks. DH is making a gorgeous train table for her. FIL asked what to get her and we suggested the Melissa and Doug Train set (has 130 pieces); he's already bought it, as it was available locally.

Then I read the thread about concerns regarding M&D. I know they are made in China - not my first choice. They have had a couple of toys recalled here in Canada and in Europe. We have a couple of puzzles and the quality was...meh. The puzzles we have started chipping and peeling in the first couple of days.

I guess my biggest concern is how the paint holds up on the M&D train set, and is it made from solid wood? How is this set holding up the the abuse of toddlers??

They have unique and creative toys at great prices, but I'm wondering at what cost those prices come, iykwim.

Then I looked at the Heros wooden train sets made in Germany. They are more money for fewer pieces, but it seems like they might be of better quality, but I can't find the set I want (100pce super train set) anywhere, let alone in Canada (the one store in Canada sold their last one last week - ack!)

Does anyone have either (or both) of these sets? Give me your straight opinions.

I just can't decide what to do and I have to decide quick b/c I need to order that heros set asap if we decide to get it instead of the m&d. TIA


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well you know I have the Heros set, and I love it. I'll get pics up for you in just a bit, the camera battery is charging. I just wanted you to know I haven't forgot about you! I don't have the M&D train in question, but I have the large stacking block one. We *just* got it though and DS hasn't played with it much so I can't say how well it's held up. I have a few other M&D toys that have held up okay. We haven't had any of the horror stories that some have had with M&D, but they also don't hold up as well as say Plan or Heros.


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't have the Heros set, but we have a large M&D one...it's great, the track itself is just wood and goes with Thomas, Brio, other lines. The trains are ok, haven't chipped much paint....but we morphed into Thomas trains rather quickly, though I still buy M&D plain track.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info mamas - I figured the track was probably ok. My main concern is the quality of the M&D trains: are they solid wood? how does the pain hold up?

I love the heros ones, but I need to find the set I want as it is sold out.

And Lisa, thanks for taking the time to help me out - I didn't want to rush you and I figured I my as well get lots of opinions!

Keep the info coming mamas. Thanks!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

No problem, I don't mind! I have pics now, I just need to find my USB cord. We've been switching the office and DS's room so everything (toys, computer parts, etc) is MIA.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have any experience with either the M&D or Heros train sets, but we do have other M&D and Heros toys. I find that the paint chips easily on most of our M&D stuff (blocks, wooden pots, wooden musical instruments), which sounds like what you're describing on your puzzles, whereas the Heros stuff (constructor set) is not showing any wear.

babynaturopathics.com has a plan toys set http://www.babynaturopathics.com/sho...idproduct=1215 It's only 42 rail pieces, but you could get two and make a bigger track.

Ape2Zebra has a Heros 82 piece train-and-roadway set http://www.ape2zebra.com/combi-train-roadway-heros.asp as well as a 72- piece set http://www.ape2zebra.com/heros-road-...ion-set-73.asp and a basic 50-piece set http://www.ape2zebra.com/action-trai...-train-set.asp Oh, it looks like they have the 100 piece set but are out of stock; maybe this is the place you were talking about.

I'm in Canada and ordered from both of these websites last Christmas, and was happy with the products and service.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

From looking at the those pics I'd guess that the Plan train is about the same size as the Heros train. I have the little Plan cars for DS for Xmas, but I don't want to get them out to compare since the kids might see.


----------



## mama2004 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know about the M&D train sets, we have the stacking train and I'm not sure why I haven't thrown it out yet, because the paint has chipped horribly (I did throw away one piece where the paint chipped and blistered off).

We just got a Plan City road set for ds and a Plan City train (the train and road sets intersect), and I love them both (ds loves those little cars), they are really nice quality and there are a lot of options for the Plan City stuff. Spendy, but quality, neat stuff.

We have a couple of Heros trucks and they are very nicely made as well. I haven't seen any of the trains, but it seems that almost all of the wooden train stuff that I've seen is pretty well interchangeable (Brio/Thomas, Plan, a couple of high end miniature train sets, they all seem to work together).

Good luck with your shopping, I hope you can find something that works for you and your little one!


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

many of my friends have the ikea train sets and have had them for years. they seem to hold up very well and are cheap. the basic set + both expansion kits would cost ~50$, and they're compatible with brio, thomas, etc. with ikea available i wouldn't go for anything else.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the info ladies.

Yep it is the 100pce heors one that is out of stock at a great price - I missed getting it by a week! I'm just trying to decide if its worht the time, trouble and money to have someone in the US buy it from amazon and ship it to me. I'm so sad I missed the one at apetozebra.

If any shoppers know where I can get it in Canada - that would be amazing (as I've searched and searched!)


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm still looking for my USB cord to upload those pics for you. I was browsing through the Land of Nod catalog and saw this set. It's one of the two Heros sets I have. I know they ship internationally, so it may be an option for you.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

We have had very good luck with BRIO (made in Sweden or China) and with Whittle Short Line (made in USA wooden trains) http://www.woodentrain.com/ My son was super-happy to get a Whittle Amtrak set.

Both of these are "Thomas compatible" ... in fact BRIO made wooden tracks long before "Thomas" did. We have had very bad chipping on our "Thomas" trains due to soft wood under the paint - especially disappointing since those darn engines are priced the same as high quality trains from Whittle.







:


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh yeah - Hero track quality is the same as BRIO - sturdier, harder wood than Thomas.


----------

